# DDL Connector Who makes?



## madmax39 (Jan 13, 2005)

This may have been answered before. But I've looked all around and can't find the answer.
Can someone please tell me who makes the plug that fits into the DDL 14 way connector on the Z-cars?
Lots of people do interfaces for them but I need 100's of the things and only want the connector.
Any ideas suggestions will be very much appreciated.
Iuse to have a 280ZX till a damm drunk turned in front of me into his driveway one night and i hit the left back side of his car doing 95K's (was on open road) managed to break from 100k's but ripped the left wheel off so it was only hanging by one top bolt. bent the engin and trans. and made the bonnit foot and half shorter. Just had it re sprayed and just got it back to gether. Damm i was annoyed. Still glad i was in that instead of me x 3 door Sentra.

Anyway any help be appreciated.
MadMax


----------

